# Viewed by a police car



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

THIS A VIDEO TAKEN BY A STATE TROOPER DASH CAM . SEE HOW QUICKLY YOUR LIFE COULD CHANGE BY TAKING YOUR EYES OFF THE ROAD FOR A SPLIT SECOND. THINK ABOUT THIS NEXT TIME YOU SEE SOMEONE TEXTING OR READING A BOOK OR PUTTING ON THEIR MAKEUP, WHILE DRIVING.

http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/q5hu9/car_accident_nsfl/

Very scary and graphic image!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a car crash video. It has nothing to do with someone texing or reading or make up- it has everything to do with being extra careful while driving on ice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It's horrifying no matter what the reason. It should make us all be more cautious.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

But this person could have been texting or even adjusting the radio. It only takes a second to drift. Hitting the slush makes it worse becuase it can pull you in. The worst mistake people make when avoiding a slide is the first jerk of the wheel. Most people when noticeing the are drifting will try to make a larger corection instead of a small one. Already being in the slush gives you less control when you jerk the wheel setting the slide in.motion.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I did not need to see that.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang.........that hurts to watch


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Probably one of the most disturbing videos I have watched...very sad for the people in that vehicle.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had received this in an email a couple weeks ago. I sent it to my two oldest boys who are experienced drivers. I also sat with my soon to be 16 year old and had him watch it. It was terrifying but real, and can serve as a lesson to others. Admittedly I was taken back the first time I watched this. Those people never knew what hit them.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I I also sat with my soon to be 16 year old and had him watch it.


I did the same thing this evening with my 16 year old son who has had his license for several months....this is the reason for all the talks about being cautious when driving.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Doing what I do, I see a lot of over-correction related deaths. Don't take your eyes off the road and be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Abundant Meat (Mar 25, 2012)

Very sad. If you live in a state that has snow they should make it mandatory to go in empty parking lots to do spinouts and 360's to learn how to properly steer when you lose traction in snow.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I couldn't breath watching that. In those few seconds life changed for so many families. When I worked at Children's Hospital I would leave work, pick up my kids, and pull up to a stop light and see some toddlers standing on the front seat. I'd start to cry and say I'm getting out of the car and tell those parents to put their kids in car seats before they are the next ones I see in the exam room picking broken glass out of their unconscious child's bloody hair while we waited for the X-Rays to develop. All the while praying to God to give them just one more chance to do over. I wanted to scream at them this is your chance, put that kid in a car seat. And my kids would be in the back seat begging "No Mom, just drive. Don't make a scene." It probably wouldn't have made a difference anyway. They would have just thought I was nuts. I hope people who see this video pay attention. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> THIS A VIDEO TAKEN BY A STATE TROOPER DASH CAM . SEE HOW QUICKLY YOUR LIFE COULD CHANGE BY TAKING YOUR EYES OFF THE ROAD FOR A SPLIT SECOND. THINK ABOUT THIS NEXT TIME YOU SEE SOMEONE TEXTING OR READING A BOOK OR PUTTING ON THEIR MAKEUP, WHILE DRIVING.


Do they have state troopers in Russia? Apparently, many civilian Russians have dash cams in their cars.

According to an atricle in the Russian newspaper Komsomolskaya Pravda, the accident shown in the video clip linked above took place on 24 February 2012 on the M-7 Highway in Russia. As described by the news account, a 32-year-old Moscow resident named Alexander (no last name given) lost control of his Nissan Navara, collided with another vehicle, and then drifted into an oncoming traffic lane where he was hit head-on by a Freightliner big rig. The driver of the Nissan was killed, and the driver of the big rig suffered moderate injuries.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's still a tragic scene, but I'm glad to hear there wasn't a family in the Nissan. Still a loss for some family.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just awful really. I'm a very careful driver, even more so since I've got kids.


----------

